# Dayton motor for a coffin lid



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Greetings all who are mechanically inclined,

I found a dayton motor, 4 rpm. It works great.
Is it enough to lift the lid of a coffin?
The lid is 1/2 in plywood.
Any advice out there would be great.
Thanks 
Wyatt


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

Does it have a horsepower rating on it? How about a model number?

It may be enough to lift the lid but it might be that no one will notice. 4 RPM works out to once every 15 seconds. Slow can be mysterious and creepy - as long as you can tell that it's actually moving


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you mean this one??











Mine is a 4rpm Dayton Motor. It's not an inherently strong motor but, You can lift a lot if you use a rotating counterweight as shown in the first video.
If it's the same one, Mine has probably 700 hours on it and it still runs strong.

PS: I used 2" pink foam for my lid. Slightly lighter than plywood.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I still haven't figured out how to post photos here but I do know how to help. (Photos would make this easier.) I used a couple of old gate hinges that overhung the back of the prop about 1 inch. then I attached 10 inch springs to the backside to lever up the lid. The springs don't have enough pull to open the lid but they add enough to assist the motor.
If I ever figure out how to post photo's here I'll show you. A picture is worth... well you know.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Screaming Demons said:


> Does it have a horsepower rating on it? How about a model number?
> 
> It may be enough to lift the lid but it might be that no one will notice. 4 RPM works out to once every 15 seconds. Slow can be mysterious and creepy - as long as you can tell that it's actually moving


Here is the info that is written on th eside of the motor.
27183
115v 60hz 0.3a
4rpm LR31462
OGM-5004-1
motor ref # B-01

Hope this is what you were asking. I have VERY limited knowledge with anything mechanical or electrical.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I finally found your Gear motor. Correct me if I'm wrong. The part number is one digit off from what you wrote down. it's the first number you wrote only the 7 isn't a 7... it's a Z. Now you can check the specs and compare them to "my" Dayton Gear motor. Yours seems to be even stronger than mine which is good.

My Gear motor for my coffin creep It has 18 inch lbs of torque at 4rpm.

Your Gear Motor It has almost double the torque at 30 Inch lbs of torque.

With that said, Plywood is still heavier than my pink foam lid. BUT if you look closely at my Mechanism in the first video above. You will see the large counterweight that falls down as the lid is lifting up, It's the perfect solution and I believe your motor would lift your plywood lid based on my experiances, especially with a counterweight..

BTW. 4RPM is the perfect speed for a coffin lid if you want medium slow and creepy. I wouldn't change a thing on mine.

Again You have what I think is an EXTREMELY reliable motor there. Remember, My coffin has at LEAST 700 hours of run time already and is STILL Running strong after 6 years.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I checked out the pic of the motor. Mine also has a "Run Capacitor" attached to it, as well as something else attached to the arm. It may just be an extender as the arm is a good 8in long. I guess I should just take a picture of it......duh......Then y'all would know what I was blathering about.


----------

